# Radial arm saw recall



## hilbilly (Dec 30, 2011)

For all out there who own Sears or Ryobi Radial Arm Saws, (RAS), there have been recent safety recalls. The Ryobi saws blade guard can come loose & cause serious injury. Sears RASs have no lower blade guard & a replacement guard & table are available @ no cost from Emerson Electric, who made the Sears RAS. Info on both can be found @ www.radialarmsawrecall.com.:jester:


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi Stan thank goodness I have a Black&Decker 7740 ras . regards carl.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

The Sears/Emerson one is *years*(2000) old, but Emerson is still honoring them. The Ryobi also(2006).

Good to have a reminder for those who have not gotten the upgrade!

Here are good links to both recalls...

http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2006/Ryobi-Radial-Arm-Saws-Recalled-for-Blade-Detachment-Hazard/

http://www.radialarmsawrecall.com/


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

I just checked mine, JIC, but it's evidently too new and been fitted with a good (?) or should I say acceptable guard. There is a link for a FREE!!! manual download on the Emerson site that if you want a copy on the 'puter, you can request it - mine arrived about 30 seconds after the request vs the $15 plus shipping version from Sears that took several weeks in 2005 when I bought the saw used from a defunct wood working shop.


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

And if you have an old one (pre-1980 more or less) gathering dust Emerson will buy it back from you for $100. They send you a postage paid box (at least in the USA) and all you have to do is ship them the motor and carriage. I have done several and alerted a number of folks on Craig's List who were selling old saws for less than $100 and they have reported back that it worked!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

*New guard*

I got the guard kit for my Sears RAS and it included new (MDF instead of particle board) table boards as well. Very nice for the price. I used the same type of saw for decades with the old guard system though.


----------



## hilbilly (Dec 30, 2011)

*More on RAS*



hilbilly said:


> For all out there who own Sears or Ryobi Radial Arm Saws, (RAS), there have been recent safety recalls. The Ryobi saws blade guard can come loose & cause serious injury. Sears RASs have no lower blade guard & a replacement guard & table are available @ no cost from Emerson Electric, who made the Sears RAS. Info on both can be found @ www.radialarmsawrecall.com.:jester:


I have since discovered that this is an old recall. I was on Ebay looking for an upgrade on my Craftsman RAS & was surprised @ the number of new blade guards for sale. I went to the Sears site to compare prices & discovered the recall. I have ordered mine & saved myself around $60.:jester:


----------



## mrk10989 (Aug 8, 2013)

I was given a 10" Craftsman RAS several years ago. Stumbled on the recall and got the guard and table free. NICE. The guard is well designed, has riving knife, anti kick back and does not interfere with rip or cross cuts.

Doug (Green Oak, MI)


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

I bought a Craftsman Electronic RAS to rebuild and resell. It fell under this recall. Was free and free shipping.

Since it is for resale... I really haven't used this saw except to tune and zero it. I agree that it may make this saw safer, but... What I don't like about that recall guard... Is that it really makes it a "PITA" to change blades and you can't remove the guard without removing the blade (which I used to do to replace a blade).

Has anyone else noticed this and found an easier way?


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

MAFoElffen said:


> I bought a Craftsman Electronic RAS to rebuild and resell. It fell under this recall. Was free and free shipping.
> 
> Since it is for resale... I really haven't used this saw except to tune and zero it. I agree that it may make this saw safer, but... What I don't like about that recall guard... Is that it really makes it a "PITA" to change blades and you can't remove the guard without removing the blade (which I used to do to replace a blade).
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this and found an easier way?


That's surprising as mine, which I noted above, doesn't fall under the recall, has a guard, riving knife as well as anti kickback teeth. The guard comes off easily by loosening a thumb screw at the top a few turns, rotating the guard forward about 30 degrees and off it comes, leaving the blade in place. There is a cam shaped dohicky that the thumb screw loosens that fits a fixed in place piece on the motor end. But, with that said, mine was apparently built for the 'improved' guard, while yours was a retrofit


----------

